# Redeemer Seminary ending with Leithart lecture



## Edward (Nov 5, 2016)

Redeemer Seminary, which merges into Reformed Seminary at the end of the year is going out with a November 18 lecture by Peter Leithart. 

https://59934.schoolforms.org/redeemer-fall-lecture-series-leithart


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 5, 2016)

That about says all that needs to be said.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> That about says all that needs to be said.



It does say quite a bit.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Nov 5, 2016)

I can see how having Leithart as a speaker would say a lot about Redeemer Seminary. But as an RTS student (via distance program) I don't see any reciprocity between what I've been taught at RTS thus far and what Leithart stands for. Granted, there are multiple RTS campuses, what I've been exposed to at RTS has been highly critical of Leithart as well as the wider Federal Vision and New Perspective teachings.


----------

